# Jewel Tank Ranger



## Freqman1 (Feb 9, 2020)

I certainly don't believe the "original, untouched" part but some neat parts on this bike and not too hard to get back to original. Looks to me like someone back in the day took the parts off of a deluxe Westfield bike (Sturmey hubs & guard) along with some other additions to pimp this their way. The 26% buyers fee plus taxes and shipping could make this costly but might be a deal for someone. V/r Shawn  https://www.liveauctioneers.com/ite..._20190911_B&utm_medium=email&utm_content=item


----------



## catfish (Feb 9, 2020)

Wow. I wonder it the tank jewels are real.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 9, 2020)

Someone set this up for their Sole transportation lookin' at how it's set up.  Probably was the " Beez Kneez "   Back in the Day .    It'll be interesting to see what it brings .   Thanks for posting this @Freqman1


----------



## hzqw2l (Mar 27, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> I certainly don't believe the "original, untouched" part but some neat parts on this bike and not too hard to get back to original. Looks to me like someone back in the day took the parts off of a deluxe Westfield bike (Sturmey hubs & guard) along with some other additions to pimp this their way. The 26% buyers fee plus taxes and shipping could make this costly but might be a deal for someone. V/r Shawn  https://www.liveauctioneers.com/ite..._20190911_B&utm_medium=email&utm_content=item
> 
> View attachment 1137378



So no chance the bike was built to order from Mead?


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 27, 2020)

hzqw2l said:


> So no chance the bike was built to order from Mead?



I don’t think so. Just too many red flags that says this one was monkeyed with. V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 27, 2020)

Shes a beautiful bastard child!


----------



## hzqw2l (Mar 27, 2020)

DonChristie said:


> Shes a beautiful bastard child!



Very interesting. That's what I was thinking.  The hubs are correct for a prewar bike.  if it was pieced together later why would anyone bother.

I'm not convinced it isn't all original like the auction said.


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 27, 2020)

Anyone know what it sold for?


----------



## John G04 (Mar 27, 2020)

mickeyc said:


> Anyone know what it sold for?




2,750 pretty decent deal


----------



## Vincer (Mar 27, 2020)

Sold for $2,750 not counting the buyer’s premium.


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 27, 2020)

pretty fair....
for what was _thair_!


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 4, 2020)

Found this 1919 Mead cycle catalog page today in the Albums section:





Last paragraph of the Ranger:
Should any customer, however, desire any other make of coaster brake, we will supply it in place of New Departure. "Two" and "Three" speed coaster brakes are "extra" see Corbin Two-Speed and Sturmey Archer Three-Speed hubs Below.

So it would seem that at least in 1919 catalog, it was possible to order a Mead ranger with Sturmey Archer Hub.

Perhaps a full Mead Catalog from the 1930's included the same options?


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 4, 2020)

If it were a Schwinn Mead I seriously doubt it. If it were a Westfield Mead and late 30s I would say it was possible as Westfield equipped some of their bikes with SA through the 1950s. V/r Shawn


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 4, 2020)

So you're saying that Mead never provided custom parts like Sturmey Archer hubs on bikes sourced by Schwinn?

That's kinda odd that 100 years after they wrote that catalogue someone can claim it wasn't possible.  

After all the bike was sold as a Mead Ranger not a Schwinn Ranger or a Westfield Ranger.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 4, 2020)

hzqw2l said:


> So you're saying that Mead never provided custom parts like Sturmey Archer hubs on bikes sourced by Schwinn?
> 
> That's kinda odd that 100 years after they wrote that catalogue someone can claim it wasn't possible.
> 
> After all the bike was sold as a Mead Ranger not a Schwinn Ranger or a Westfield Ranger.




You bought the bike and obviously want to believe it came like that. I have no dog in this fight and am trying to take an objective look at things based on what I've seen. If you can find contemporary literature ('39-40) that backs up your hypothesis then I may become a believer. A nice bike regardless--I just don't beleive its 'untouched'. V/r Shawn


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 4, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> You bought the bike and obviously want to believe it came like that. I have no dog in this fight and am trying to take an objective look at things based on what I've seen. If you can find contemporary literature ('39-40) that backs up your hypothesis then I may become a believer. A nice bike regardless--I just don't beleive its 'untouched'. V/r Shawn




When they deliverd the bike (fully assembled white glove delivery) and I inspected the bike, I saw what I thought was a rag in the tank.





In side the tank was what I thought was a rag but here's what was in it:



That's why I think the claim from the auction house is true.

I doubt any collector would roll the bike out with that inside the tank.


----------



## John G04 (Apr 4, 2020)

In side the tank was what I thought was a rag but here's what was in it:
View attachment 1167628
That's why I think the claim from the auction house is true.

I doubt any collector would roll the bike out with that inside the tank.
[/QUOTE]

Thats cool! Did you take the seat post out and shine a flash light down the tube to look for any build sheets?


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 4, 2020)

John G04 said:


> In side the tank was what I thought was a rag but here's what was in it:
> View attachment 1167628
> That's why I think the claim from the auction house is true.
> 
> I doubt any collector would roll the bike out with that inside the tank.




Thats cool! Did you take the seat post out and shine a flash light down the tube to look for any build sheets?
[/QUOTE]
No, never thought of that. 
Thanks


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## charnleybob (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## JOEL (Apr 6, 2020)

I own two Rangers with that Westfield chainguard as in the pix above.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 6, 2020)

JOEL said:


> I own two Rangers with that Westfield chainguard as in the pix above.



Are they Westfield or Schwinn frames? V/r Shawn


----------



## Wilfredo (Apr 27, 2020)

charnleybob said:


> View attachment 1167832



This one is 36?
 I have men’s 36.


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 28, 2020)

Wilfredo said:


> This one is 36?
> I have men’s 36.



Picture?


----------



## Wilfredo (Apr 30, 2020)

hzqw2l said:


> Picture?







This is the bike I bough and end up spending 4 month buying marts. Not yet done. Just got the tank and rack. The original bike when new, came with pancake horn. This bike, eBay make the owner shipped back, but he didn’t. 
 So, I got to keep it and end up like, buying all the parts for a all beat up frame. I still looking for the fork, arm, and because I don’t know anything of this bike, I bough wood rims with metal out side and suppose to be from 1900 skip tooth. Horse poop. Maybe one day I will be able to do a total end. But for now, I will keep the rims with a different fork and diferente crank. Here is some pics of I I have to build it.
  This one has already ears build on it. This is what I don’t understand. Another Mead Ranger 36 are like Shwinn. 
  Just working on it.


----------



## Wilfredo (Apr 30, 2020)

I have also the original fenders brand new old stock. The seat is not the same like yours, but is a Troxel not very long spring restore. 
 Just got this week the diamond rear light, and the handles is complete rusted and bend and now I weld it and did some body work on it. Is a complete absorbing protect.


----------



## Wilfredo (Apr 30, 2020)

Wilfredo said:


> I have also the original fenders brand new old stock. The seat is not the same like yours, but is a Troxel not very long spring restore.
> Just got this week the diamond rear light, and the handles is complete rusted and bend and now I weld it and did some body work on it. Is a complete absorbing protect.


----------

